# Size of canister for a beginner



## Unidumper (Mar 20, 2006)

Everyone on this thread, thanks for the ideas and direction. I have my tumbler built ( very similar to Mudmonkey's). Have built a copper cutter and connected with an electrician who does apartment construction and has been a good supplier for wire scraps. I think I'll buy a canister from the Jar Doctor before I try to build my own. Am wondering if someone could help with a recommendation on the size to buy. Most of what I have currently to clean are the larger patent medicines and smaller. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

 Steve


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 20, 2006)

4 inch is good to start with. you can just buy the stopples and buy your own pipe, but the cost is the same.
 you need to have more then 3/8 room around the outside of any bottle so the copper does not get jammed between the tube and the bottle which can result in breaking a the bottle.

 rick kern
 www.bottletumbling.com


----------



## Unidumper (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Rick,
 I'll try the 4" with the all purpose stopple to start with.


----------

